# Pressemeldung: DAV Nr. 11/2006



## Anglerboard-Team (13. Juni 2006)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.

PRESSEMITTEILUNG
Nr. 11/2006

Berlin, 12. Juni 2006

*Peter Harry Carstensen wird Ehrenmitglied des DAV*
Am 18. Juni 2006 wird der Ministerpräsident von Schleswig-Holstein, Peter Harry Carstensen, Ehrenmitglied im Deutschen Anglerverband.

Der Verband würdigt damit insbesondere das jahrelange Engagement von Herrn Carstensen für die Belange der deutschen Berufs- und Angelfischer, das der heutige Ministerpräsident des Landes Schleswig-Holstein auf den unterschiedlichsten Ebenen seiner politischen Arbeit zeigte.

So ermunterte er als Vorsitzender des Ausschusses für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten des Deutschen Bundestages die Anglerinnen und Angler, ihr unermüdliches Handeln für die Natur und die Gesellschaft unbeirrt fortzuführen, mit den Worten:

„Freizeitfischerei bereichert nicht nur das Leben eines jeden passionierten Angelfischers, sie erbringt auch wertvolle ökologische und soziale Leistungen, die uns allen zugute kommen. Angelfischerei unterstützt den Naturschutz und ist aktiver Naturschutz.

Der Natur ist nicht damit gedient, dass man sie völlig sich selbst überlässt, sondern für die Erhaltung und Pflege der Kulturlandschaft bedarf es auch zukünftig der gestaltenden Hand der Menschen, vor allem auch der Fischer und Jäger. Die Angelfischer brauchen sich und ihre Arbeit nicht zu verstecken, sie können stolz auf das sein, was sie tun, und sie dürfen sich auch ruhig einmal öffentlich darüber freuen.“

Die notwendige Sicht auf das Ganze hat Herr Carstensen auch konsequent als Präsident des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes vertreten und schließlich als Ministerpräsident z. B. mit der Kormoranverordnung des Landes Schleswig-Holstein fortgesetzt.

Im Vorfeld der Verleihung, die am Nachmittag des 18. Juni 2006 im Rahmen der Wettkämpfe um den Pokal der Oberbürgermeisterin der Stadt Kiel im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler stattfinden wird, gab DAV-Präsident Bernd Mikulin seiner Freude mit den Worten Ausdruck:

„Mit Ministerpräsident Carstensen wissen wir Angler und Fischer einen Mann an unserer Seite, der unsere Passion und deren wichtige Aufgabe für die Natur und das Gemeinwohl versteht und der auch mal in seiner unnachahmlichen Weise mit deutlichen Worten und Taten für uns einsteht.“


Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*>


----------

